# Belastbarkeit von Kabelsystem berechnen.



## Adenauer (5 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll prüfen mit welchen Sicherungen ein Kabelsystem abgesichert werden darf.
Das System beseht aus NYY 2*4*185mm2 CU. Also zwei Kabelsysteme a 185mm2.

Für die Berechnung bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen.

Nach DIN VDE 0276-603 Teil 3-G Tabelle 14 
Belastbarkeit für 185mm² Einleiter gebündelt 413A

Nach DIN VDE 0276-1000 Tabelle 4
f1 =0,76 (zulässige Betriebstemperatur  70°C, spezifischer Erdobdenwärmewiederstand 2,5K m/W, Belastungsgrad 0,7)

Nach DIN VDE 0276-1000 Tabelle 8
f2 =0,89 (PVC Kabel, Anzahl Systeme 2, Belastungsgrad 0,7)

Ergibt: 2*413Ax0,76x0,89 = 558A

Ist das zusammentragen der einzelnen Umrechnungsfaktoren so richtig?


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Oktober 2018)

Ohne es im Detail nachzusehen:
- wie kommst Du darauf NYY als verseiltes Einleitersystem zu behandeln?
- ich vermisse den zulässigen Spannungsfall und seine Berücksichtigung (Kabellänge)


----------



## Adenauer (8 Oktober 2018)

Hallo weißnix,

-wie kommst du darauf das ich NYY als verseiltes Einleitersystem behandle. Sehe ich das was nicht in der Norm? Wir haben hier ganz normal NYY Einzelader der Erde liegen.
- den Spannungsfall habe ich noch nicht betrachtet. Muss ich noch machen, wir haben hier allerdings einen eigenen Trafo, so das die Spannung evt. angepasst werden kann. Zur Berechnung muss ich hier den Leiterquerschnitt von 370mm² nehmen wenn ich 2x185mm² parallel liegen habe?


----------



## nade (24 Oktober 2018)

Also die weltfirma siemens hat da mit simaris ein tool für ganze netze zu berechnen. Bezieht sich bei der auslegung auf die zu verwendenden normen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

